# You actually get to see Mrs Slocombe's Pussy.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

>Pussy here<
:wink:

ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi. >Pussy here<
> :wink: ray.


Thanks - they don't make 'em like that any more! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I wonder if she realised, when she started the series and it came to jokes, that she was sitting on a goldmine.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sure that she realised that the phrase was priceless, in exactly the same way as other phrases such as "I'm free" would catch on and become popular culture.

She was NOT a daft lady and was well able to see that such a line, used repeatedly throughout the series would add to her status and raise her profile considerably.

BUT she was a gem and sadly such comedies are no longer made, the likes of "Are you being served?", "Dad's Army", "Terry and June", "Steptoe and Son" are all now long gone and are not being matched IMO by the likes of "The Office" or the "LIve at the Apollo" series of programmes......

Sadly, we seem to have imported many "comedy" programmes from the USA, and my sense of humour (or lack of :lol: ) does not match American humour (or should that be humor? :?: :roll: )

What do others think? I am out of touch? Should I get a life?

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
What about Little Britain, Never mind the Buzzcocks, Have I got news for you, Shooting Stars.. these are a few of my favourites I am sure others will have theirs..

ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Penquin said:


> What do others think? I am out of touch? Should I get a life?
> 
> Dave


Dave,

I've recently been rediscovering Dad's Army and Steptoe & Son on Radio 4 extra (via a DAB radio in our car) - they are absolutely priceless.

You dirty old man...

They don't like it up 'em...

Regards,
John


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Try Amazon .com they do box sets for loads of the old series from the telly.. 
Maybe a subtle hint to the other half it's nearly Crimble :wink: 

ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think Sean Lock must have offended someone in the BBC as the series "15 Stories High" was the funniest I've seen in recent years but was only on very late on BBC3 or 4 and deserves to be repeated.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Try Amazon .com they do box sets for loads of the old series from the telly..
> Maybe a subtle hint to the other half it's nearly Crimble :wink:
> ...


Thanks Ray,

I've spammed Mrs O with a link to a couple of good candidates on Amazon.

Fingers crossed  

Regards,
John


----------

